# Newbie Halloween Goblin



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Good afternoon,
I am Oya-Yubi from Seattle, Washington. I hope to one day put Seattle on the map of best haunts. Right now I do mostly yard haunts (when my wife allows  ). 

I have done many cool things over the years with pre-made props and expensive purchases, but I want to start improving my talent, building my own props and really get serious about creating that ultimate attraction.

Halloween has always been my favorite holiday as it is for most of us, I like to have so much fun with it and people always seem to appreciate the work I do. 

I was born on October 30 which I blame for my Halloween obsession, I have no complaints. I enjoy challenging the statement that Halloween is only for kids! I like to make Halloween fun for everyone, especially those who can withstand the terror I may bring to them.

I am really excited to be on this forum and get some great ideas from the many sesoned and newbie Halloween Goblins like myself who populate this forum.

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum oyayubi!
I copied your post over to here so people could properly welcome you


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, glad to have you on board!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre (Jul 29, 2011)

welcome, man, im a newbie too!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------

